# legoland or disneyland



## travelhome (Oct 9, 2008)

We will be spending the new years week in southern CA with a 3 year old and a 1 year old. I do not want to spend too much time driving with my little ones. So it's ok not to visit many places since we can save some to later trips.

For kids this age, is it better to focus on Legoland or Disneyland?

We are considering Grand Pacific Palisades Resort because it is close to Legoland. But not sure whether spending many days in legoland is too much?

What are other attractions within 30min driving distance? SD zoo seems too far south.

I'm also considering SD wild animal park. This seems closer. Is it good for this age?

oh, one key thing, will it be very crowded 12/29-1/3 at Legoland and other attractions?


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 9, 2008)

Legoland would be my choice for children this age. However, they would "not" be charge for admission to Disney because they are under four (4) years old please check this o the Disney web site.  You would only pay for adults admission to the park.


----------



## bongo (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi,  

My daughter was 4 when we took her to both Disneyland and Legoland.  At Disneyland, we were limited to the rides in Fantasyland, attended all Character meals, and most importantly, met all the Princesses.  The latter was the main purpose of the visit.  There wasn't as much to do at California Adventure though we did catch JoJo's show at the on-site theater there.

Now Legoland was AWESOME in my opinion, because she could ride almost every ride.  We did the entire park in one day, although it would have been nice to split it in two.  We also went to Sea World and attended the Shamu luncheon which was great.  We didn't spend too much time there...the Manatee area was closed, and that's something I really wanted her to see.  Not enough time for Wild Animal Park, though that would be tops on my list next time around.  IMO, there's much more to do in San Diego for the little ones...and for grown ups too


----------



## calgal (Oct 9, 2008)

*Both! I really mean it...*

I have been to both parks with my family and they are both great. We own at GPP, and it is very nice to walk out the resort and right into the theme park. Since your kids are young, you would be able to go for a few hours then home for a nap and snack. Legoland is very clean and less crowded, in my experience, than Disneyland. Many of the rides are for young children.

Disneyland, on the other hand, is DISNEYLAND. My family never would miss a day spent in Disneyland when we go down to So. Cal for our annual trip. Your 3 year old would really enjoy it. In addition to Fantasyland, there are also attractions in Adventureland, Toontown, and Critter Country that are toddler appropriate.

After a full day at Disneyland I suspect they would sleep on the way back to the timeshare.

PS-Are you driving down to So. Cal? That is a longish drive, so I would save the trek to Disneyland for the middle of the week.


----------



## travelhome (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the ideas!

Our stay will be 12/28-1/4. or shorter.

Are two bedroom at GPP lockoff? Is parking free? Are the pools heated? Probably it would be too cold to do waterplay anyway, I guess...

Looking at Google map, seems there is some distance to Legoland. Is it feasible to go back and forth with a stroller?

I found disneyland is 1 hour away, wild animal park is 40min away and san diego zoo is 40min away, Sea world is 35min away. 

What are other things 3 and 1 year old would enjoy that are close (30min) to Calsbad?


----------



## calgal (Oct 9, 2008)

About GPP, the two bedrooms are not lockoffs. Parking is free for owners. I am not sure of the parking charge if you are a renter or an exchanger. The pool is heated, but I don't know the temp and doubt it will be swimming weather. There are hot tubs on property.
As for Legoland, you walk out the resort,across the street and down about a block or less, and the entrance to the parking lot is there. The entire walk is essentially as if you had parked in the furthest reaches of the Legoland parking lot plus one half block. 
I think the times you quoted for the other attractions are accurate. Traffic into San Diego may be a bit lighter due to the holiday. It usually is pretty bad. Be aware that the San Diego Zoo is on a very hilly piece of property and not that easy to navigate with strollers.


----------



## lprstn (Oct 9, 2008)

*Take lots of Hand Sanitizer!!!!*

We went and my DH and kids left with Pink Eye...yuck!  I didn't have hand sanitizer with me then.

Also, my 4 year old wasn't that impressed, the family voted that it wasn't exciting enouph for us.

Lastly, go to Disneyland, if for nothing than to say you have been with them, because when we went the last time, I didn't take the kids and regret that they weren't able to experience that.


----------



## bookworm (Oct 9, 2008)

travelhome said:


> We will be spending the new years week in southern CA with a 3 year old and a 1 year old. I do not want to spend too much time driving with my little ones. So it's ok not to visit many places since we can save some to later trips.
> 
> For kids this age, is it better to focus on Legoland or Disneyland?
> 
> ...




We went on that particular week nearly two years ago with a 5 and 3 year old. Disney was so busy on the three days we were there (a little less busy early on the first) that we just didn't have as much fun as we would have had at another time. We were at legoland one day and it was great for this age since everything was geared toward them and it wasn't nearly as busy. Also, I second the sea world option. This was probably our favorite. I think Disney could be great too if the crowds aren't too bad. Our kids seemed to be easily exhausted and waiting 1-2 hours standing in line (for the princesses) just isn't fun for a 3 year old girl.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Oct 10, 2008)

I would say by all means, go to Disneyland!!  Of course, I am partial to DL since we lived in WA state for 20 years.  We started taking our daughter as a baby and our son went the first time when he was 2 or 3.  (He was the oldest)!!  If nothing else, they like all the action and things to see from the stroller.  We like the wild animal park but it may be too difficult for the kids to ride on the tram and see the animals from a distance.  It is a fun place though.   Debby


----------



## Harry (Oct 11, 2008)

*Lego Land*

With the ages of your children I would wait for Disneyland until your youngest is the age of your oldest.  They will both enjoy it more (and so will you)


----------



## applegirl (Oct 11, 2008)

My children are 5 and 2 and we have been to both parks. Well, we have Disneyland passes, so we go there a lot, but we recently went to Legoland for the first time.  Legoland is very geared for the younger kids and since you are staying in Carlsbad, I'd go to Legoland, go back for naps around 2pm then come back later for more.  Disneyland charges for kids if they are 3 years old and older. I think both kids are too young for  Disneyland and it will be packed during this time of year.  My son was 3.5 years old before I took him to Disneyland the first time and I definitely wouldn't have taken him any younger.

Keep in mind that at this age kids expectations on vacations are quite low compared to us adults.  They just think it's cool to have your undivided attention and be somewhere different.  I wouldn't spend a lot of money at this age on outings.  We find that really young kids are very happy at the resort with a few shorter outings so the parents are mildly entertained!

My vote is defintely for Legoland.  I think your 3 year old will love it. Frankly, your 1 year old could care less, but you won't have to pay for them anyway!  They are just along for the ride.   I would plan your other outings as close as possible to your resort.  If you must go to another outing like Wild Animal Park or Zoo or Sea World, I would choose the park that opens the earliest and is going to cost the least money. They are all fun but frankly a little bit much for these ages.  I understand mom and dad want to have fun too, so I'd plan some outings you will enjoy but are short in duration like maybe an early lunch at Old Town in San Diego.  Lots to see in a small area, great walking around and good Mexican Food!

I would also suggest you peruse the San Diego Forum at Trip Advisor for additional things to do close by while in Carlsbad.  Also, Cathyb here at TUG lives in CArlsbad and might be able to add some ideas.

Best of luck and enjoy!

Janna


----------



## travelhome (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the great suggestions!!

The tickets to zoo/animalpark/seaworld add-up to quite a sum. So we will focus on legoland this time and do some short outings in the morning/afterrnoon. We parents want to do things to make them happy but most of time what they want is just the undivided attention. You are absolute right, Applegirl, at this ago, they don't care where they go that much after all. 

I will try to find some cheap interesting places to go around Carlsbad.

Thanks TUGGER moms and dads! You are always soooooooooo helpful!!


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 12, 2008)

janna hit it on the money.  As for the time to get to Disney from Grand Pacific, I think 1-1/2 hours is more likely.  For Mom we have an upscale factory outlet mall about 5 minutes from Grand Pacific. I think GP has a stairway down to it.  There is a kid-oriented restaurant there with trains going around the ceiling. (Can't remember name)


----------



## lisa1001 (Oct 15, 2008)

You can get 3 month passes to Legoland from Costco for $51.99/each.  This is a only about $5 more than a single day ticket.  This would be a great deal so that you could go multiple days for a few hours each day.  Of course parking could be the deal breaker.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 15, 2008)

The ticket page at Disneyland has the age at 3 through 9 ? as a child ticket. Is it for sure that 4 year old children get in free ?

Thanks
Bill


----------

